# Took The Plunge



## dreamcometrue (Dec 18, 2014)

Our family of 6 has been camping in our old '75 Apache popup for several years. One particularly rainy camping experience led us to the decision that we wanted to move up to a trailer. After exhaustive research we decided we liked the Keystone Outback with quad bunks. Still more research and we found our 2005 28RSDS. After a couple of weeks of haggling with a dealer and hitch modifications on tow vehicle, we brought our dream home. Here it is, next to our sturdy little popup.

Upon setup at home we found the bracket(attached photo) that holds the rear queen bed slide rails is cracked. Where could we find parts, should we decide to skip dealership service department prices and repair ourselves?


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

You might wanna try:
http://www.trekwood.com/

I have ordered a couple parts from them and the service has been great. The only problem is they dont have pictures of all the parts to see if its exactly what you need. 
I would call them and then email them the picture of your broken bracket so they know exactly what you are looking for.

Welcome to Outbackers!
Bryan


----------



## Rick in Nashville (Aug 25, 2014)

dreamcometrue said:


> Our family of 6 has been camping in our old '75 Apache popup for several years. One particularly rainy camping experience led us to the decision that we wanted to move up to a trailer. After exhaustive research we decided we liked the Keystone Outback with quad bunks. Still more research and we found our 2005 28RSDS. After a couple of weeks of haggling with a dealer and hitch modifications on tow vehicle, we brought our dream home. Here it is, next to our sturdy little popup.
> 
> Upon setup at home we found the bracket(attached photo) that holds the rear queen bed slide rails is cracked. Where could we find parts, should we decide to skip dealership service department prices and repair ourselves?


Congratulations on your new Outback... You'll LOVE it!


----------



## dreamcometrue (Dec 18, 2014)

Texas Friends said:


> You might wanna try:
> http://www.trekwood.com/
> 
> I have ordered a couple parts from them and the service has been great. The only problem is they dont have pictures of all the parts to see if its exactly what you need.
> ...


Thank you! I found their website today and discovered the lack of pictures. The idea of emailing them the picture is a great one. Thank you!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to the group. Check out this thread --> HERE


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

dreamcometrue said:


> Our family of 6 has been camping in our old '75 Apache popup for several years. One particularly rainy camping experience led us to the decision that we wanted to move up to a trailer. After exhaustive research we decided we liked the Keystone Outback with quad bunks. Still more research and we found our 2005 28RSDS. After a couple of weeks of haggling with a dealer and hitch modifications on tow vehicle, we brought our dream home. Here it is, next to our sturdy little popup.
> 
> Upon setup at home we found the bracket(attached photo) that holds the rear queen bed slide rails is cracked. Where could we find parts, should we decide to skip dealership service department prices and repair ourselves?


keep an extra one of these kicking around in the event that the other one fails. They for the awning they are the same.

http://www.amazon.com/Dometic-3104653-005-Bottom-Mounting-Bracket/dp/B003BNNH4O/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1419124562&sr=8-3&keywords=rv+awning+parts

http://www.amazon.com/A-E-Bottom-Mounting-Bracket/dp/B00E82L66S/ref=pd_sbs_auto_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0FT3D1PDG8M5DYFHC9YJ

http://www.amazon.com/A-E-Bottom-Mounting-Bracket/dp/B00E82L66S/ref=pd_sbs_auto_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0FT3D1PDG8M5DYFHC9YJ


----------



## dreamcometrue (Dec 18, 2014)

Paul said:


> Our family of 6 has been camping in our old '75 Apache popup for several years. One particularly rainy camping experience led us to the decision that we wanted to move up to a trailer. After exhaustive research we decided we liked the Keystone Outback with quad bunks. Still more research and we found our 2005 28RSDS. After a couple of weeks of haggling with a dealer and hitch modifications on tow vehicle, we brought our dream home. Here it is, next to our sturdy little popup.
> 
> Upon setup at home we found the bracket(attached photo) that holds the rear queen bed slide rails is cracked. Where could we find parts, should we decide to skip dealership service department prices and repair ourselves?


keep an extra one of these kicking around in the event that the other one fails. They for the awning they are the same.

http://www.amazon.com/Dometic-3104653-005-Bottom-Mounting-Bracket/dp/B003BNNH4O/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1419124562&sr=8-3&keywords=rv+awning+parts

http://www.amazon.com/A-E-Bottom-Mounting-Bracket/dp/B00E82L66S/ref=pd_sbs_auto_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0FT3D1PDG8M5DYFHC9YJ

http://www.amazon.com/A-E-Bottom-Mounting-Bracket/dp/B00E82L66S/ref=pd_sbs_auto_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0FT3D1PDG8M5DYFHC9YJ
[/quote]

Oh my gosh, that's awesome. Thank you!


----------

